# Flieger Original - nearly finished :-)



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

i want and have to inform you about the actual status of the Flieger Original projekt.
Some pictures are attached and i hope this will be good news to all of yo.
.-)
*But now the Status*

After trying a lot of different casebacksystems i have decided to give the watch a sapphire crystal caseback (screwed) and a massive caseback (also screwed !) in a set. (the massive casebacks are under production). The massive and crystal casebacks will be possible to change with a special tool which is also under production.
It was not easy to cancel my wish with the changeable massive or crystal caseback. The idea to make it easy to change without scratching the case or caseback was not possible for the moment. Sometimes it was to hard- sometimes to loose - only a matter of the tolerance in production (plus or minus 1/100 mm !)
This was to dangerous for me.
So i decided to make a nice massive and crystal caseback for the limited Edition. 
This allows also later to deliver this casebacks for any other serial watch - of course the limited will get both in a set. 
The serial will come with massive or see through caseback.

*Dial*
Please have a look. 
Yesterday i received the dials and i must say they are exactly what i supposed. They are very nice balanced and my last changing (i changed the 6 and 9 into more curved numbers) was worth to wait a bit longer. 
(i also have to draw new and make new printing clichees after i decided to make it as good as possible near to the orignal)

Pleae have a look at a picture of the lumineszens of the dial.
(not the best picture but maybe you can suppose the look)

*Case*
The case itself is finished and i have the cases here now.
But: Now i have to bring to the laserengraver to make a casengraving on the side of the case - like the Original watch.
I am still thinking about the number i should bring there, but i prefer the original number *Fl 23883* to keep teh original design as good as possible.

The case is very nice finished like always and the proportions are very - very nice and well balanced (of course this is my personal taste .-) )

*Timeline for delivery*
It is not possible to deliver watches in front of christmas, i am very sorry about this.
But we need january to receive the massive casebacks, the tool to change the casebacks, to engrave the balance bridge, to engrave the side of the case and to build the watches step by step.

But i can tell you the watch is nice to wear 
I have the first prototype, i made the pictures with, on my wrist.

But like always - pictures are telling more than thousand words. .-)

Hope you still looking forward to receive this airman watch!

Best regards

Jörg Schauer

Please be advised that i am maybe not able to answer to all mails now will come 
I need the next days to finish all christmas orders.
We are extremly busy.
Please be advised that i have tried to launch a newsletter 10 today but my server still have a problem.
Later today or tomorrow i launch here and send the link - i am sorry - we have to solve this problem soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

This status report is exactly what the "wild bunch" here was waiting for. Thanks Jörg for taking the time to keep us informed. Take care.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Many thanks for the good news, Jörg.

I like the idea of the interchangeable casebacks ... I advocated this solution early in the project. ;-)


----------



## scm64 (May 12, 2007)

Very nice. I love the swirl design on the gears in the back. Is there a name for that?

Beautiful Watch Jorg.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks Jorg for the update, no problem, at least for me, for the delivery date: I prefer to wait just a bit more and to have on my wrist such a nice watch ... ;-)

I believe also to have two different casebacks is a good solution (instead of having problems in removing/applying the massive on the sapphire one).

Thanks and take care.

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

scm64 said:


> Very nice. I love the swirl design on the gears in the back. Is there a name for that?
> 
> Beautiful Watch Jorg.


Sunburst pattern, in german: Sonnenschliff.
Here´s a pic (not Stowa, but Nomos):


----------



## Atlis (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, beautifull watch...

What is the case diameter if I may ask?


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Jorg 

I will be printing the pictures and placing them under the Chritmas tree :-!

Please send emails to the people on the list for FO on how to make the payment.

Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the Official Jörg schaiuer & Stowa Forum,

You may ask for sure but you also may use our search function.

Here you´ll find an answer: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=565994&highlight=flieger+original#post565994


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Jörg ,

Thanks for taking time to feed this "hungry" bunch of people with the progress of this watch.

The FO looks very promising.

Bad news is that it will not be ready before X'Mas.

But look at the bright side (for those 80 who is going to buy this), it gives us more time to save for this and we can now spend more money for X'Mas. ;-)

Tommy


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you for the news. The case back solution sounds good to me. GO is doing the same thing for their LE Navigator for Rimowa. One is able to have solid or sapphire crystal back. Will we get a big case for this watch because of all the extras included?? :-d










I really look forward to getting this watch. I wish it could have been this year, but that is life. I look forward to the beginning of next year.:-!

I do have a question of switching the case backs. Will it be easy to switch out the solid case back for the sapphire case back?? Will this affect the water resistance of the watch if someone switches out the case backs?


----------



## oyster (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello Jörg,

your "Flieger Original" looks great!
What will be the price for it?

Cheers Marcus


----------



## pegon (May 30, 2007)

Perfect !


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Outstanding news and gorgeous watch! You have done a fantastic job as we all expected. :-! I am very anxiously awaiting the email that tells me where to send the funds.


----------



## walter (Feb 26, 2006)

*questions about the design >>>*

what is the diameter and thickness and lug-width?

is it possible to get a "big pilot" style crown instead of the onion shape?


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: questions about the design >>>*

The diameter is 41mm. The lug width is 22mm. I believe the thickness will be around 11 to 12mm.

Do you mean is it possible to get the diamond crown that is found on the IWC Big Pilot? No since Stowa, historically, made their version of the B-Uhr with an Onion Crown.


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

:-! The result is really great, Jörg!!! Congratulation.
No matter if not available before Christmas or after, it worth a longer wait. I will be patient all the necessary time for finishing this job and have a well-deserved Christmas holidays (but not necessary in this order :-d !!!)
Few simple questions: will be necessary a dedicated tool for changing the casebacks or is it enough a standard screwdriver of proper size?
Is it possible to provide few (a couple at least) spare screws with the watch (I'm considering that it might be possible to lose or to damage one or more screw during the caseback changing operation)?
Do you consider it is necessary to perform the watertightness test on the watch anytime the caseback is changed or not?
Last, in the first announcements of the FO, the watch was presented with a beautiful *black* flieger strap (this is one of the first pics of the watch)










Now the watch is presented with a beautiful, as well, tan flieger strap, more faithful to the original version. Could it be possible to order the watch with both straps (at cost, of course the second won't be free of charge) or give owners the chance to choose between the two colours?

Regards.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

rouge said:


> :-! The result is really great, Jörg!!! Congratulation.
> No matter if not available before Christmas or after, it worth a longer wait. I will be patient all the necessary time for finishing this job and have a well-deserved Christmas holidays (but not necessary in this order :-d !!!)
> Few simple questions: will be necessary a dedicated tool for changing the casebacks or is it enough a standard screwdriver of proper size?
> Is it possible to provide few (a couple at least) spare screws with the watch (I'm considering that it might be possible to lose or to damage one or more screw during the caseback changing operation)?
> ...


Ciao Ugo,
I believe that the cases back will not use screws, but they will be (entirely) screwed to the case, so the tool is just a norma case back opener.

Regards,

Engi


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Concerning the straps, I would like to know if it will be possible to select as option a strap without rivets (I know it's like the original, but I'm not so fan of the rivets).

Thanks,

Engi


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks, Engi. I believe you're right, after my better checking of the provided pics. My fault, so, please, do not consider my question about spare screws....


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Engi said:


> Concerning the straps, I would like to know if it will be possible to select as option a strap without rivets (I know it's like the original, but I'm not so fan of the rivets).


Actually, you are not that far off the mark, Engi. While the original B-Uhren had riveted leather straps, the rivets were painted brown to match the strap color, so that they would not be conspicuous (or maybe because they were made from base metal?). :-!


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)

Fantastic looking watch and something to look forward to in the New Year. First new watch of the year. Jorg thanks for all your hard work.

Funds are ready, and waiting.:-!

Neal


----------



## Mercutio (Mar 28, 2007)

Great and exciting news!

Folks, several weeks ago I had considered cancelling my subscription for the FO/LE. The first movement pictures were not exactly to my liking - nothing major, but enough to make me consider waiting for the unlimited version.

Then I said to myself: "I just trust Joerg to never disappoint, as far as the quality of this anniversary edition goes." I decided to stick to my subscription.

Now I feel very much confirmed - this is going to be gorgeous!

Keep up the good work, Joerg.


----------



## pegon (May 30, 2007)

I am well pleased, from the pictures of the previous version it looked like the watch was riding to high on the wrist.

This looks just Perfect !


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Too bad about the double solid/crystal caseback but I guess your solution is the best, technically. 
The watch looks beautiful. 
I'll be looking forward to receiving an email or an announcement when my #33 is ready.


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

for my information, now the limited edition is ready, what about the serial airman original? 
is the project finalised?
when will it be available?


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

Dear Jörg,

thank you for the - releaving - update!

I am perfectly happy with the solution with the two casebacks!

I also like the idea of the engraved FL23883 on the side. But I wouldn't mind a plain side, either. Please no other engraving on the side.

What I would really like is an *engraving on the outside of the massive caseback* with "B-Uhr", Hersteller, Werknummer etc. Please, please, please!

Now that you have modified the casebacks: what will be *the difference from the Airman Original LE to the serial AO?* Only the golden balance cock? That's not much...

Enjoy the weekend everybody!

Johannes


----------



## Sandy (Oct 16, 2006)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> Please be advised that i am maybe not able to answer to all mails now will come
> I need the next days to finish all christmas orders.
> We are extremly busy.


Please everyone, leave the man alone... let him work.


----------



## Mercutio (Mar 28, 2007)

Re. the engraving on the side:

Joerg, I do not want to make the watch a logistical nightmare for you, but then, 80 is not *so* terribly high a number, so I ask:

Could you consider making the case side engraving of "Fl 23883"optional, so that one could opt to go without? If the caseback engraving is distinctive enough, there would be no absolute necessity to have the case side marked, and then, the buyer could have it only if he really wants.

In the past, (I would have to look it up, very early after the original announcement) there had been news that the case would not be engraved in any way (other than the back, of course), but I fully understand that plans can change and gradually develop.

If I remember correctly, case side engravings on other watches have been a very controversial feature. Myself, if I could opt, I would go without, but if not, I will take my FO/LE into my greedy little fingers anyway


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Thanks for the update Jörg! Looking forward to January. :-!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Crusader said:


> Actually, you are not that far off the mark, Engi. While the original B-Uhren had riveted leather straps, the rivets were painted brown to match the strap color, so that they would not be conspicuous (or maybe because they were made from base metal?). :-!


Crusader,
thanks for the information, so I can put on it a plain strap still maintaining the original flieger spirit ... ;-)

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Mercutio said:


> Re. the engraving on the side:
> 
> Joerg, I do not want to make the watch a logistical nightmare for you, but then, 80 is not *so* terribly high a number, so I ask:
> 
> ...


Concerning the engraving on the side of the case, I fully agree with Mercutio; I really would prefer a case without any kind of engraving, letting the marks and serial number on the case back (the massive one).

So please Jorg, is it possible to not have the case side engraving ?

Thanks and waiting for your answer,

Engi


----------



## ChrisinOhio (Aug 17, 2006)

*I realize it's a ways off but what is is the projected price of the NON LE version??*

Since I'm not lucky enough to be on the LE list....

Chris


----------



## walter (Feb 26, 2006)

*no worries...i actually have a spare "fliegerkrone" that fits...*

...the typical 2.5mm 6497 case-tube!!!


----------



## dleibow (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: no worries...i actually have a spare "fliegerkrone" that fits...*

(this is not about the fliegerkrone.)

I like the engraving on the side of the case. That is how the watch was originally proposed and presented, I do not think there should be a poll about it now. Jorg is building it, and everyone has a choice about whether to buy it. If he wants to make the engraving optional, that is fine, but I do not think he has any obligation to do that. We all knew how the watch would look when we signed up to buy it.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 16, 2006)

dleibow said:


> (this is not about the fliegerkrone.)
> 
> I like the engraving on the side of the case. That is how the watch was originally proposed and presented, I do not think there should be a poll about it now. Jorg is building it, and everyone has a choice about whether to buy it. If he wants to make the engraving optional, that is fine, but I do not think he has any obligation to do that. We all knew how the watch would look when we signed up to buy it.


I agree. I hope Jorg ignores all of the comments and makes the watch according to his vision only. I trust that his experience and craftsmanship will produce a fine watch that I will be happy with.


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: no worries...i actually have a spare "fliegerkrone" that fits...*



dleibow said:


> We all knew how the watch would look when we signed up to buy it.


I don't think even Jörg knew how the watch will look like in detail!:-d

But you are right! Jörg may close the discussion about features and concentrate fully on the finalisation of the watch!:-!

I have one final thing to say: I am a bit less excited about the watch. Maybe it's because of the many postponements and the weeks without any news although they were promised for the next few days. Or it is because of the fact that nearly all details are clear now. Still I am extremely happy to be one of the first 80 owners and will never let go of this special flieger!


----------



## Mercutio (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: no worries...i actually have a spare "fliegerkrone" that fits...*



dleibow said:


> I like the engraving on the side of the case.


Good for you. I do not, but could live with it, as I said before.



> That is how the watch was originally proposed and presented,


Wrong. Just look up this thread
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=72435&highlight=engraving and look at posting #46 and the ones following that.
Originally it was explicitly announced to be without case side engraving. Joerg himself said then, in this thread: "I have not decided yet!"
Since you chose to use the word "originally", I challenge you to find an announcement before February 4th 2007 supporting your statement .



> I do not think there should be a poll about it now.


Who suggested one? We are discussing possibilities here, as we should. Polls are not an adequate instrument to design watches. (They may be an adequate instrument to find out the interest in certain features, but I do not think that is the case regarding the engraving - Joerg will listen to the suggestions and then just decide about his product.)



> Jorg is building it, and everyone has a choice about whether to buy it. If he wants to make the engraving optional, that is fine, but I do not think he has any obligation to do that.


Absolutely true. See my posting #49 in the thread already mentioned. Joerg is doing the design. He is free to choose to offer the watch with compulsory engraving, with optional engraving or without engraving at all.



> We all knew how the watch would look when we signed up to buy it.


No. Not even Joerg himself did know. We decided to trust him, and that is something totally different.

I do still trust Joerg to make a marvellous product, which I will order with (if unavoidable) or without engraving.
I do, on the other hand, find it hard to tolerate you just making up some facts here and trying to make your personal preference a design criterium for all of us - please remember that I only asked Joerg to *consider* giving us an *option* with the engraving, and not "there should be none" - I would not dream of suggesting to make all FO/LEs without engraving, since some seem to like the idea.


----------



## Mercutio (Mar 28, 2007)

Sandy said:


> ...I hope Jorg ignores all of the comments ...


Joerg does not tend to ignore comments (which is a good thing).

He does not simply try to follow all suggestions (which is another good thing).

If Joerg did not listen to comments, maybe the movement of the FO/LE would be less excellent than it is going to be now, see here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=88108&highlight=movement

Post #1 Joerg introduced the movement, received a lot of praise, but also some mild criticism (post #15 from Rahbari, for example) and in #57 Joerg, at his own decision, but probably also considering the discussion, announced the engraving on the balance bridge and the ancrebridge perlage.



Sandy said:


> ...I hope Jorg ignores all of the comments ...


I do not think he does, neither do I hope he will.


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: no worries...i actually have a spare "fliegerkrone" that fits...*

We'll have to wait and find out what Jörg's decision on the matter will be. To me it doesn't matter. If there is going to be an engraving on the case, I would like to see the old style instead of the faux plaque/plate that Crusader mentioned in the aforementioned thread.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 16, 2006)

It always amazes me when people pick apart other people's posts word by word and sentence by sentence, then try to support their opinion by listing past posts and sentences in past posts.

It's just a watch! It's just someone else's opinion! If you don't agree then shake your head, laugh, and move on. No one except you cares about your brilliant analysis of someone else's post.


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

Sandy said:


> No one except you cares about your brilliant analysis of someone else's post.


Well, I do.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 10, 2007)

It's looking absolutely beautiful! Now, if only I had some extra cash lying around...


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Bishamon said:


> It's looking absolutely beautiful! Now, if only I had some extra cash lying around...


I feel your pain :-d


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very excited for this watch. I have been wanting a manual-wind no-logo Flieger for quite some time... The Stowa looks to be great. Please tell us the regular series watch is soon to be introduced


----------



## fastdiablo (Nov 9, 2007)

anyone have a grip on why the hands in the first picture look blue, but in the other pictures they appear jet black? does the watch come in either configuration, or am i seeing things? thanks :think:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

fastdiablo said:


> anyone have a grip on why the hands in the first picture look blue, but in the other pictures they appear jet black? does the watch come in either configuration, or am i seeing things? thanks :think:


They are blued as thy have to be. Just a question of exposure.


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Because that's how blued hands behave under different reflections and angles. ;-)


----------



## Suso (Nov 15, 2006)

Sandy said:


> I agree. I hope Jorg ignores all of the comments and makes the watch according to his vision only. I trust that his experience and craftsmanship will produce a fine watch that I will be happy with.


I think Jorg takes into consideration all our ideas, we are a lot of people and we can give good ideas, but it's his own design... we brainstorm and he decides which features does he like to add and which ones doesn't

He is manufacturing a great watch. I'm looking forward to having it in my wrist.

BTW: Thanks Jörg for the update.


----------



## James3shin (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow! That Flieger with the blue face is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

You mean in the first picture? That's a black dial with the light hitting it at an angle giving it a bluish sheen. Or maybe it is also the AR coating on the crystal acting that way but I can assure you this watch has a black dial.


----------



## laurend (Dec 27, 2007)

Please give us not on the LIST chances to get this limited AIRMAN. 
Or IS there anyone who are on the list, but decides not to have? 
Can we expect a regular production for this airman in the near future?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

laurend said:


> Please give us not on the LIST chances to get this limited AIRMAN.
> Or IS there anyone who are on the list, but decides not to have?
> Can we expect a regular production for this airman in the near future?


Welcome to Watchuseek and welcome to the Official Jörg Schauer & Stowa Forum as well.

The Limited AO (80 pieces) is already sold/pre-ordered. Imho there isn´t any chance any more to get one. And yes, there will come a series FO, please read more here on the forum using the search function.;-)


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

i have already asked a few month ago, and been told that there was also a wating list.
The best solution now is to wait for the serial one.


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Might as well bring this back to the top of the forum. Hopefully we'll hear some good news soon.:-!:-!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

...:-d

Ciao

Engi


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

I spoke with Mrs. Hafner at Stowa today, she indicated it is possible to reserve the second LE series (no swan neck regular, massive caseback only). It will be 990 euro incl VAT and 860 Euro not including VAT.

I am on the fence. With rumors of a regular production series, with swan neck and a possible sapphire caseback, I would rather wait for that..

Hmmn. :think:


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

IMHO if you reserve it you'll keep the two options open until there's more information available. If you don't reserve, you're left with no options.


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

That's a very good point, Paolo. Thanks for the nudge. I have asked Ms. Hafner to put me on the list if there's no 3rd series coming.


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Now we just need some good needs on the Limited Edition.:-!


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Todd,
as Jörg said, we have to wait at least till the end of january/beginning of february ... :roll:

Ciao

Engi


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I will continue waiting patiently. That isn't an easy thing to do. I was hoping we wouldn't have to wait that long. Hopefully we'll hear some news this next week about what is going on.


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

I doubt we will hear anything again until they are finished.


----------



## loplop (Dec 22, 2007)

I spoke with the friendly Ms. Hafner @ Stowa, and I have been informed there is, indeed, a 3rd run of these planned. The timing is unknown, but a guess is June-ish. They will have swan-neck regulator and the option (again) of a sapphire caseback.

Stowa is NOT taking reservations for these watches, and will alert potential buyers via their newsletter and this forum as to when the "list" will form.

Based upon this, I am going to skip the 2nd series and await the 3rd. Although a sapphire caseback isn't really true to the Flieger ideal, I would love to watch that lovely movement at work... So I wait.


----------

